# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Poland

## andrez

FRIENDS OF POLAND
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Friends_Poland/
A free, friendly, non-commercial e-mail discussion list for English-speaking residents and visitors of Poland. ..this includes Polish people!!!

----------


## moskiter

poor link, doesn't work.

----------


## Auditas

> poor link, doesn't work.


If you receive Poland temporary residence permit from BON.LT, you will can live, work and do business in Poland. Moreover, having Poland’s residence permit you can travel through all Schengen area. We offer immigration services through new company registration or you canbuy already established company in Poland.

----------


## Dovadiv

I heard that Hel (northside of Poland) is nice , but expensive..
Any info about that? , Have you ever been there?

----------


## mipel

Hel is sea resort. Could be expensive.

----------


## makempes

Hel is situated in northern part of Poland, on the tip of the Hel Peninsula and some 34 kilometres from the Polish mainland. There are other seaside towns on the peninsula, including the famous Jurata (10 km) where Polish presidents spend their holidays, Jastarnia (13 km), Kuznica (20 km), and Chalupy (25 km) where windsurfers can enjoy the best winds in this part of Europe.
There is a promenade in the centre, with many amazing small cafes in the fishing style to encourage you take long walks down there. The harbour now serves primarily as a yacht marina, but you can sail to Tricity from there as well. Hel offers full time relaxion on the beaches and famous seal centre, only one in Poland. Nice place to relax with historical soul.

----------


## Skerdilaidas

Would like to visit one day.

----------


## Drago

I love Poland!

----------


## Maleth

Wroclaw old centre is well worth a visit, lovely university town, clean, nice interesting buildings, pleasant squares. It has many bars and restaurants people are helpful, friendly and very reasonably priced - a very nice experience for a city break.

----------


## LeBrok

> Wroclaw old centre is well worth a visit, lovely university town, clean, nice interesting buildings, pleasant squares. It has many bars and restaurants people are helpful, friendly and very reasonably priced - a very nice experience for a city break.


I'm glad you had a good trip. So far Poland is inexpensive. Usually my dollar stretches 3 time farther for local services like restaurants and hotels, comparing what I would pay here in Canada.

----------


## Maleth

> I'm glad you had a good trip. So far Poland is inexpensive. Usually my dollar stretches 3 time farther for local services like restaurants and hotels, comparing what I would pay here in Canada.


Thanks Lebrok, sure did and all smooth going. Its inexpensive even for us, but we have been told that the prices seem to be rising every year. I guess that will happen with better wages - kind of evolution. It seems that not many are eager to adopt the Euro saying it would push prices up. However we had the same issues and price difference in my opinion was not too bad after the introduction of the Euro locally. It seems there is an upbeat and positive atmosphere which feels good.

----------


## Sedlar

I would definitely liked to visit it to experience their language, culture and history.

----------


## stryke

It's an amazing country, cheap, nice people - I'm sitting here even right now. Sorry for bumping, if anyone needs any info HMU

----------


## timetraveller

Poland is always one of my favourite travel destination. Krakow and Wroclaw make an epic autumn scenery, those places keep me coming back every year!
I also like the food, which is way so delicious and cheap, a dinner for two in a luxury traditional Polish restaurant only cost us 25EUR.

----------


## ooogra

We went last weekend stayed in Holiday Inn Express Krakow Center it was excellent. Spacious room and great location approx 5 min walk to the main square 

We walked about mostly lots to see just admiring the beautiful buildings. There’s also the castle close by to walk around and go in if you wish 
We did Auschwitz on the Sunday an all day tour picked up from the hotel. Used Krakow Tours who were very good. It was approx £37 each for travel and guided tour

----------


## Dahang

Krakow is one of the most beautiful cities

----------


## Charlie Roarke

> Krakow is one of the most beautiful cities



too depressing  :Sad:

----------


## bnuizqueb

> Krakow is one of the most beautiful cities


Very good I heard their tours to the city of Lviv, there are a lot of tourists and I heard a lot of Poles go there on weekends. Happened to be like that in Poland! So I heard that Krakow and Lviv are very similar in spirit to the city, only in Lviv I make delicious coffee! Interestingly, tastier than in France or Argentina :) But this is as you like

----------


## bnuizqueb

Was there, it's a pity that only once! Wouldn't miss the opportunity to lend there again! But I liked the city more than the capital! Found the time to go to the salt shakta in the suburbs (the city of Wieliczka), have you been there too?

----------

